# Lite a candle for Linda Best (FRED)



## sphynx~n~minis (Aug 7, 2008)

*Here is a link we started to support Linda and her family so she knows we are all thinking of her. *

It is a place where she can go and see candles lit for her. Candles stay it for 48 hours, then you can go back and re-lite them.

Thank you CyndiM for letting us know about this site! This Group : LBEST

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 7, 2008)

What a great site. I have lit another candle under the LBEST group.

Love/hugs/prayers

Karen


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this link with us!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

What a wonderful idea! I have found it very frustrating that I live so far from Linda, we only get to see each other a couple of times a year and the rest of the time we talk via the internet. At a time like this I want to be able to give her a big ((hug)) and to let her know I am thinking about her and praying all the time. Now she can see I have a candle it for her all the time!!






Pam


----------



## Bozley (Aug 7, 2008)

What an awesome idea! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!

Sue


----------



## JourneysEnd (Aug 7, 2008)

Bumping to the top.

I lit mine.


----------



## loveminis (Aug 7, 2008)

One candle from me also. I was very moved by the site.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 7, 2008)

I lit one, and prayed for Linda.

Joyce


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]

another lit.


----------



## Shari (Aug 7, 2008)

A Candle for Linda! Done!


----------



## Basketmiss (Aug 7, 2008)

What a wonderful idea! I had never seen this before...

I lit my candle...

Missy


----------



## Fancy (Aug 8, 2008)

That's a great webiste! I lit a candle for Linda!

Makayla


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you for posting the link. What a wonderful idea! My candle is lit!


----------



## Diana (Aug 8, 2008)

Kathy, what a great site. Thanks for sharing this with us. I lite my candle and I hope I can remember to go back and lite it when it's out.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 8, 2008)

Please all light a candle for our Linda!!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 8, 2008)

Just checked, there are so many candles lite for Linda. This is great.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow 59 Candles !








Don't forget to go back and re-lite!


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine was out so I re-lit one.

Prayers and light for you Linda.


----------



## Fred (Aug 9, 2008)

What a beautiful website and I am so blessed that so many are doing this for me. I actually lit a candle for a good friend of mine who is having a bone marrow transplant right now and is fighting cancer. I can't go see him he is in intensive care right now but he is a good friend that has polo horses. His wife actually stopped by on her way home tonight just to see how I was doing. They are great people and Steve and I are fighting together. We will both beat this I know we will. Thank you all for doing this. Love to all, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Aug 10, 2008)

A bunch of candles have blown out! Lets keep those candles lit for Linda!!!!

Sue


----------



## Christina_M (Aug 10, 2008)

I lit a candle.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Just went back and relit my candle!!


----------



## Diana (Aug 11, 2008)

Just wanted to remind people that they can go back and relite their candles. I just did mind. Lets keep the candles glowing brightly for Linda and family.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Aug 11, 2008)

Come - on Friends! Keep those Candles Lit!


----------



## Bozley (Aug 12, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Relit again!


----------



## TTF (Aug 14, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Diana (Aug 15, 2008)

Just relite my candle again. Keep lighting those candles.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 16, 2008)

Just relite mine. I might be away but Linda and Family are always close to my heart and thoughts!


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Diana (Aug 18, 2008)

Just relite my candle.


----------



## J&HMinis (Aug 18, 2008)

Ijust relit my candle!


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Aug 19, 2008)

Got Lighter?


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing that site... I just lit one!!


----------



## Diana (Aug 21, 2008)

JUst relite mind again. Let's try and keep this going, remember to go back and relite your candle often.


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine is burning bright for Linda.


----------



## Bozley (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine is burning bright!


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 23, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Don't forget they only stay lit for 48 hours!![/SIZE]


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 23, 2008)

I have kept a candle burning for you dear Linda and I want to say a prayer for you. If everyone reads this prayer out loud and raises your voices to our Lord. Dear God in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ please give our Linda Best complete healing. Please Lord give her body perfect health. Thank you Lord. In the name of your Son.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 23, 2008)

Come on you guys, let's keep those candles burning! We need a whole page full!


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Aug 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump

We need more candles lit.


----------



## Bozley (Aug 29, 2008)

Lets pray for Linda and her children. Miracles do happen through prayer and we need to make sure that that happens! Please light those candles and give a quite prayer for the Best family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 29, 2008)

Always praying for Linda and her family.

I just re-lit my candle. I've got to remember not to let it go out!

Joyce


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump

Light a candle!


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 31, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 1, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 3, 2008)

Just re-lit my candle.

Thinking of you and praying for you and your family, Linda.

Joyce


----------



## Diana (Sep 3, 2008)

Just relite my candle. Lets keep lighting them and see how many we can get at one time for prayers.


----------



## Bozley (Sep 4, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Marylou (Sep 5, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 6, 2008)

I re-lit my candle.

Come on people! Lets get some more candles lit and prayers said!


----------



## Diana (Sep 6, 2008)

relite mind


----------



## Bozley (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine's relit.

Please don't let them all go out. Then the LBEST group will close. We need to reassure Linda that we are praying for her every single day.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest

Sue


----------



## Marylou (Sep 7, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 9, 2008)

Re-lit my candle! Prayers for Linda and her family!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Sep 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 10, 2008)

Just relit my candle. Keeping Linda and her family in our prayers.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 11, 2008)

re-lit my candle again. More prayers for Linda and her family!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 12, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 13, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Fancy (Sep 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 14, 2008)

I re-lit again. I wish there was a pop up that would remind me, dang it! Seems I check it every 3 days! ALWAYS praying for and thinking of Linda and her family.


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 14, 2008)

I re-lit mine.

There are a lot of candles that need a flame.

Keeping Linda and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Diana (Sep 16, 2008)

Just relite mind.


----------



## Marylou (Sep 17, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 17, 2008)

What a beautiful site. I lit my candle for Linda, but it's not showing. So I went and lit another one. I saw 2 lit for her...but now when I click on it again...it's not showing them. My prayers and good thoughts continue for Linda always.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 17, 2008)

Lit mine again! Always praying for Linda and her family!!!!!!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 18, 2008)

I lit a candle....many have gone out. I know that the prayers are still there....but light your candle so she can glow in the light.


----------



## Fred (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. I really like the candles and I do look in on them now and then. Right now I could use a few prayers to take this tiredness away. It's really dragging me down with my healing and I really really appreciate all that you all have done for me. Love you all. Linda


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 19, 2008)

This is very nice I just lit a candle for Linda


----------



## joylee123 (Sep 20, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 20, 2008)

Linda, have you ever heard the saying, "a sleeping puppy is a growing puppy"? Think of that as your body working hard at healing!! It IS HEALING AND FIGHTING!!! With all our prayers, you CAN'T loose!!!!! This is a faze! A fighting faze!!! You are fighting and healing!!!!! That is what's making you tired. YOU GO GIRL!! WE KNOW YOU HAVE IT IN YOU!!!!!! WE ARE SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!! You ARE HEALING!!!! GO, GO, GO!!!!

Praying for you and your family!! I KNOW YOU CAN BEAT THIS!!!!!!!!! Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Sep 21, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 21, 2008)

OOPS!!!


----------



## Diana (Sep 22, 2008)

Just relite mind and here is an extra one for good measure.


----------



## joylee123 (Sep 23, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 23, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Diana (Sep 25, 2008)

Just relite my candle. I think Linda could use a few more prayers and thoughts as she is a bit tired and trying to do so much with the family, friends, and horses.


----------



## Fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you all for thinking of me. I haven't been on much lately and have been really tired. They didn't do chemo this week because my count was too low. From what they said the chemo is cumulative and when it hits it hits hard. It was a good day today as Sue came over and helped us get ready for the maine show tomorrow. Heres hoping the weather man will be wrong and it will stop raining. Love you all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 26, 2008)

re-lit my candle! Linda, will you be going to the NbarH fun show on Oct.12! I will have my new little colt there, that I just picked up yesterday!!!! I'd love you to see him!!!!! Ihope you have a great time at the show tomorrow. I can't wait to take my little boy to the shows!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Sonya (Sep 27, 2008)

Still sending prayers Linda...hope you have a good day at the show today and it doesn't rain!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump

Please keep those candles lit for Linda. Let her know we are keeping her in our thoughts and prayers everyday.


----------



## Diana (Sep 28, 2008)

Relite my



Linda and family are always in my heart.

Thought I would add the link here to the candle site also. LBest candle site


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 28, 2008)

Re-lit my candle. Still praying for Linda and family.

Mary


----------



## Marylou (Sep 29, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 30, 2008)

Re-lit mine! Prayers always for Linda and her family!

Joyce


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 30, 2008)

Please everyone light a candle today for Linda. Lets get all the prayers and candles lit that we can. She needs the Lord on her side and we want to make sure that the Lord hears us. So scream it to the heavens people and let Jesus know we need a miracle for Linda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 2, 2008)

Re-lit my candle. Has anyone heard from Linda???

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Oct 2, 2008)

They decided to do the CT scan tomorrow morning at 8:30. Have to drink the yucky stuff the night before and morning of. They did do the chemo yesterday and talked about tweaking it after the CT scan. I guess once every 3 weeks instead of three weeks on one week off. Don't know if thats good or bad but they are trying at least. I am praying so hard that this will just get better and be totally healed. They prayers you all send make a HUGE difference and I know it. I love you all so much. THANK YOU AND LOVE YOU, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, we are praying and continue to pray for you!

YOU WILL BEAT THIS!!!!

Joyce


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 2, 2008)

Been there, done that with the yucky stuff. Did they give you a flavor choice at least? Will be thinking of you and continuing to send prayers!!! Thanks for keeping us posted.

Mary


----------



## Marylou (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 5, 2008)

bumping, just relite my candle.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 6, 2008)

Re-lit my candle and praying hard!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 7, 2008)

I just lit a candle for Linda. May God bring comfort to her as her body is healed by Him.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 7, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## Diana (Oct 8, 2008)

Relite my candle and praying for great results today. Love ya Diana


----------



## Marylou (Oct 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you God for bringing healing and peace to Linda while supplying all needs. I've lit another candle for Linda.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Fred (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much for this site. It really is great and I love it. Love you all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 10, 2008)

re-lit mine! Always praying for you and your Family, Linda

Joyce


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Oct 12, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 13, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Fred (Oct 13, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS SITE IT REALLY LIFTS ME UP, LOVE YOU ALL, LINDA


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Fred (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wanted to share that this site is terriffic. It made me cry when I saw my daughter had lit a candle for me from my granddaughter. I was having a really down day and this picked me right up. Thank you so much for starting this. Love you all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 14, 2008)

I re-lit mine and said more prayers! Heck, is there a site where we can make a BON FIRE???

Luv you Linda!!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 14, 2008)

Linda, we're all here for you and offer our prayers up for you daily. I'm thanking God for miracles in your life. I've lit another candle for you. May God's love and peace surround you while removing your pain.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 17, 2008)

We're keeping the prayers coming and the candles burning!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Bozley (Oct 17, 2008)

_[SIZE=14pt]Hi Everyone,_[/SIZE]

I noticed that Kim, Matt & Courtney have all been lighting a candle for their mom. They are such great kids!

Let's show these kids how much we love their mom too and light our candles for Linda!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest

Sue


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 17, 2008)

Just re-lite mine


----------



## Marylou (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 17, 2008)

Just re-lit my candle for Linda...

Mary


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2008)

Re-lit for Linda.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2008)

I just lit my first candle for Linda. You must be much-loved, Linda, you have a lot of candles lit!



Prayers going out for you!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 18, 2008)

I re-lit mine also! Dear God, please I pray for Linda and her family! Please help to heal Linda! We are all begging you! We know you will answer our prayers!! Thank you God!!!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Oct 19, 2008)

THANK YOU ONE AND ALL. LOVE YOU. LINDA


----------



## Diana (Oct 19, 2008)

Just relite mind for Linda and for Bonnie.


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 20, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 20, 2008)

I have lit a SECOND candle! That way I won't have to wait for my first candle to go out before I re-lit it again. I will ALWAYS have a candle burning for Linda!

Love you Linda!

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks you guys you are all awesome. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Diana (Oct 22, 2008)

Bumping this up. Just relite my candle.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2008)

How are you doing Linda? Just relit my candle for you, and keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 22, 2008)

Linda is the BEST!! I bought a little mini colt and his feet were a mess! I took him to a fun show that Linda was at and she graciously FIXED his feet for me!!! I can now sleep at night!!!! I can't thank her enough for what she did for my new little baby boy !!!!

I love you, Linda!!!

Thinking of you every minute!!!

Joyce Maxwell


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 23, 2008)

I re-lit and prayed. I am always thinking of Linda and her family and praying for them.

Luv you Linda!

Joyce


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 24, 2008)

Re-lit my candle. Thinking about Linda and all the Bests.


----------



## Fred (Oct 25, 2008)

We are doing OK and hanging in there. I really do love this candle site. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Marylou (Oct 26, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 27, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 27, 2008)

Re-lit my candle "number 2" so that I always have a candle burning for Linda!

Always thinking of you Linda!

Love you!!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 28, 2008)

quote name='Marylou' date='Oct 28 2008, 12:22 AM' post='1103513']

BUMP!!!





Relighting my candle for Linda and her family.

Love ya.


----------



## Fred (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to update everyone. I just started a new chemo today. It is pill form and I take it twice a day for 14 days then have seven days off. THEN they will do ANOTHER type of chemo in conjunction with this one but that one will be IV. We were at the drs yesterday and he was sitting in the office next to where we were [he knew we were there] and the poor nurse kept trying to find out how the regime would work so she could tell us. She finally had to call us back in the evening to explain it when all he had to do was step in the office and tell us. I sure hope this chemo works because the medical profession certainly has gone to the dogs. Love you all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda! I am SO GLAD to hear about your new chemo!!!! I've been waiting for an update from you forever!!!!!!!

YIPPEE!!!!! You go girl!!!!!








Luv you!!

Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to hear about the new chemo. Keeping you in my thoughts and your family.

Love

Kar


----------



## Marylou (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 29, 2008)

Re-lit and prayed for Linda and her family!

YOU WILL BEAT THIS, LINDA!!!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Oct 30, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 31, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Fred (Nov 1, 2008)

I really can't tell you how much I appreciate this site. It lifts me up when I am feeling low. Love you all. Linda


----------



## Mercysmom (Nov 1, 2008)

You go, Linda! You are beating this!

Andy is home this weekend so I have a computer temporarily.

Hope to hear more good news on the new chemo.

Take care - you are in our thoughts!



ray



ray

Dee


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey, my prayers are there for your continued healing. I've relit my candle. We're all sending our love and prayers your way.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Diana (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda,

Relite my candle. I also took a moment to read some of the candles, hope you don't mind. Courtney's brought tears and then when I read Jamie's more tears.

Thanks for letting me drive Becky on Saturday. That was great. Love ya


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 2, 2008)

Re-lit my candle and praying that this new chemo works!!! Hang in there.

Mary


----------



## streaker (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Linda, You know Liz doesn't say much but I want you to know we think of you everyday and Love you..... everytime you leave here we instantly miss your company. You will beat this and we love you and your family. I have been thinking so much of Courtney lately. She is a special child that shows what a great job you guys are doing bring her up. She is the Best!!!!!

Frank


----------



## Fred (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys we also appreciate all of you too. You keep me going with your humor and prayers. I agree, Miss Courtney is one very special little girl and she keeps me trucking too. Love you all. Linda


----------



## streaker (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Diana (Nov 4, 2008)

relite my candle


----------



## Marylou (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Linda- Just thought I would let you know that my substitute farrier was here yesterday to do the minis and he was asking how you were doing. Actually, it takes TWO MEN to do what you did by yourself!!

Re-lighting my candle and hoping this chemo is doing the job.

Mary


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 4, 2008)

I re-lit and said a prayer for Linda and her family!

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Bozley (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## coopermini (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been hoping for an update from Linda. Hoping all is going well with the new chemo!

Mark


----------



## Diana (Nov 7, 2008)

bump! Lets keep the candles going. This truely means a lot to Linda and her family. It is always the simple things that keep us going. Love ya Linda.


----------



## Marylou (Nov 7, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## shelly (Nov 7, 2008)

Many prayers going out to you and your family Linda!!!! We love you



ray



ray



ray



:wub


----------



## Diana (Nov 8, 2008)

Relite my candle and bumping up for others. I know that these candles mean a lot to her and her family and give her a little boost when she reads them.


----------



## Marylou (Nov 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## streaker (Nov 10, 2008)

Marylou said:


> BUMP!!!



BUMP


----------



## Christina_M (Nov 11, 2008)

I re-lit my candle.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest


----------



## Fred (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry I haven't replied lately. I had been doing really well but the past two days I haven't had any sleep and I haven't been doing all that great the past couple of days. I spent the whole day on the couch [just can't move] and I have NEVER done that before in my life. I really appreciate the candles they mean a whole lot to me. The prayers REALLY REALLY help and my family and I really appreciate them. I thought I did well on the last round of chemo and I am off chemo this week so I don't know if its the chemo that really hit me or what but thank you all and love you all. Love, Linda


----------



## Diana (Nov 12, 2008)

Linda, sorry to hear that you haven't been great these last couple of days. Rest up. love ya, Diana



Fred said:


> Sorry I haven't replied lately. I had been doing really well but the past two days I haven't had any sleep and I haven't been doing all that great the past couple of days. I spent the whole day on the couch [just can't move] and I have NEVER done that before in my life. I really appreciate the candles they mean a whole lot to me. The prayers REALLY REALLY help and my family and I really appreciate them. I thought I did well on the last round of chemo and I am off chemo this week so I don't know if its the chemo that really hit me or what but thank you all and love you all. Love, Linda


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh Linda,,, I hope you feel better soon. We are all thinking of you and will say a prayer!


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Linda, thoughts and prayers going out to you daily. You are never far from my thoughts.... wish I was closer and could help more. Our little visit at nationals meant alot to me.

Rest up.... our bodies repair when we rest.... We love you.

Lyn


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have not been well. Rest up. You and the family are in my thoughts/prayers 24/7.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 12, 2008)

You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Praying for better days ahead for you and your family.


----------



## Bozley (Nov 13, 2008)

Linda,

I am so sorry you are not feeling well. I hate to see you so down. I hope when we come visit on Sunday we can cheer you up. Makayla has a special gift for you and the kids. I think this may be what the doctor ordered






Looking forward to seeing you.

Love,

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just re-lit my candle number 2 before my other one goes out, and prayed for Linda and her family.

Are you feeling any better Linda?

Always thinking of and praying for you....

Love, Joyce


----------



## AngieA (Nov 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Diana (Nov 16, 2008)

Bumping! Just relite my candle. I know this site means a lot to Linda and her family so lets keep the candles lite for her.


----------



## shelly (Nov 16, 2008)

bump! Just lit another candle as mine went out...We love you Linda...hope you feel better soon!!!



:wub


----------



## streaker (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Linda,

I just relit my candle and am continuing to offer prayers up for you and your family. I'm so happy there is some improvement. Hang in there. We're here for you.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 17, 2008)

Bypassing the candle, going straight to the SOURCE...... God bless and keep you and send his healing mercies your way.

Lyn


----------



## Marylou (Nov 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Diana (Nov 18, 2008)

Bumping this up. Linda we are always thinking of you and your family. There will always be a spot in my hear to you. love ya Diana


----------



## Bozley (Nov 19, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 19, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 19, 2008)

Linda, I think of you constantly! Please let us know how you are feeling.....

Love you!

Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 20, 2008)

Just talked to Linda. She is under the weather right now and when she can she will get online.

Linda - sending you lots of WARM thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Diana (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Linda is feeling really rotten with this next set of chemo. Hoping that it is for only a short period of time before she is up and doing a bit of work. Love ya Linda and here if you need me. Just give me a call and I'll come over for a day to help out.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Linda-

Thinking of you and sending warm wishes and prayers your way. Sorry the chemo is making you feel rotten, but hope it is getting the job done!

Mary


----------



## miracleminis (Nov 21, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 21, 2008)

Hoping you feel better today, Linda!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Nov 22, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope you are feeling better today, Linda

Praying for you always!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Charley (Nov 23, 2008)

Thinking of you and hoping that you are feeling a bit better today.


----------



## bcody (Nov 23, 2008)

Linda, you are always in my prayers. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm thinking of you and I'm looking forward to seeing you and Paul on Tuesday!





Makayla


----------



## Bozley (Nov 24, 2008)

*[SIZE=14pt]BUMP! [/SIZE]** *

*
WE ALL LOVE YOU LINDA!



*


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 24, 2008)

DITTO what Sue said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







LOVE YOU LINDA!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 24, 2008)

You are always in my thoughts and our healing circles each week my friend.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Nov 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Fred (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I know I have been off the board for a while and it was due to the new chemo. I WILL NOT do that chemo again. It was so horrible I can't even begin to tell you. The other thing is my sister flew in from Montana this past week to visit so she saw me at my best and my absolute worst. I also got to see family I haven't seen in at least 15 years so it was a good time also on reminiscing on some good childhood memories. My husband bless him invited his mother and sister over for thanksgiving and then his brother is now coming along with my daughter her boyfriend and my granddaughter. WHEW! Paul's going to be doing some cooking too this year. I am limited on what I can eat but I can have turkey and vegetables so thats a good thing. I am relearning how to cook without sugar, white flour and dairy and its not easy and sometimes I have to say it tastes like #%$%! Oh well I am thankful for it I just have to learn how to enjoy it. Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Love you all, Linda


----------



## Diana (Nov 24, 2008)

Linda, glad to hear that you have had some great times with your family. Make sure Paul does most of the cooking. I was going to call tonight but I called and talked with Bonnie and thought it was to late to give you a call tonight. I'll try tomorrow and give you a call. Love ya. Diana


----------



## Bozley (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear Linda,

So good to see you on the board! I am so glad you had a nice visit with your sister. I know you were looking forward to it.

Makayla & I are looking forward to seeing you and Paul tomorrow. We hope to see Courtney too!

Love,

Sue


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Hope that you are able to have a very good Thanksgiving, and I'd say let the man do ALL of the cooking



!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 24, 2008)

WELL, HELLOOOOO LINDA!!!!!!!!! OMG, I am so happy to see you post!!!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly will sleep better tonight......

YOU GO GIRL!! KICK BUTT!!!!!!! YIPPPPEEEEE!!!!! LINDA'S BACKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOVE YOU!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Nov 26, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## coopermini (Nov 27, 2008)

Linda and family hoping you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving together!

Mark


----------



## Bozley (Nov 27, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Happy Thanksgiving to Linda, Paul and children. We truly feel blessed that you came into our lives. 
You will be in our thoughts and prayers as we say grace and appreciate everything we are thankful for:

For food, for friends

For happiness, we give thanks.

For our animals and the beauty of our earth,

we give thanks.

May those of us who have plenty

Help others who are hungry and suffering

We give thanks today for unknown blessing

already on their way.

_Love you, Sue & Makayla_


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope you and your family are having a great Thanksgiving






~Jen~


----------



## Diana (Nov 27, 2008)

Sue, I don't think anyone could of said it better than you and Makayla did. The words a just beautifully put together.

[SIZE=36pt]*Happy Thanksgiving to all!*[/SIZE]


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 27, 2008)

Sue and Makayla, you are amazing!! Happy Thanksgiving to all on this thread! Linda and family, we are praying for you daily!!!

Linda, I can't wait to see you at the first NbarH show this spring! It will be the first show for me and my new little guy and I will need all the help I can get!!! I've never shown minis before!!! I have a foal due this June that I plan to drive when the time is right. That baby will be bigger than the little guy I have now.



I can't wait, and I need you to help me!!!! Cause you're the BEST!!!!!!!!!

Love you!!!!

Joyce


----------



## miracleminis (Nov 30, 2008)

BUMP!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 30, 2008)

Linda, thinking of you and praying for you! Did you have a nice Thanksgiving???

Love you!!

Joyce


----------



## tnovak (Dec 1, 2008)

I lit a candle!


----------



## bcody (Dec 1, 2008)

Thinking about you Linda, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Marylou (Dec 2, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 3, 2008)

I swear somebody is EATING my dang candles!!!!!

Linda, always praying for you and your family!!!!

Love you!!!!

Joyce


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 6, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 6, 2008)

Thinking of you Linda!!!! Can't wait for show season!!!!!!!

Love you!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Dec 9, 2008)

Prayers for you!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 10, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying as always for you and your family!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 14, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 15, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## shelly (Dec 16, 2008)

thinking of you and yours...Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Love Shelly


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope you are feeling great today Linda!

Thinking of you!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## coopermini (Dec 18, 2008)

Thinking of you Linda and your family today. Hoping your all adjusting to having power back on! LOL

Mark


----------



## bcody (Dec 19, 2008)

Thinking of you Linda, sending prayers.


----------



## Fred (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys I was feeling kind of down today but you all cheer me up no end! Thank you all so much for thinking of me, I really really appreciate it. I go for a scan in a couple of weeks and I really have NO idea what they plan on doing with me. I will be off chemo as of this coming monday for three weeks and pending what they see in the scan will decide what they will do next as my next appt isn't till Jan 5th. I sure hope its good news for a change. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Dec 19, 2008)

Dear Linda,

Makayla & I continue to pray for good news and think of you often.

See you soon.

Love,

Sue


----------



## dreamlandnh (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm always thinking of you and the family. Would love to see you all again soon.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Linda-

Thinking of you and your family. Cowboy sends kisses from a very snowy nose. We all miss you!

Mary


----------



## Fred (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you Mary. I really miss seeing everyone on a regular basis. I got to see Sue today and that was great but I truly do miss seeing my friends and their horses. Hope you all have a great Christmas. Love you all, Linda


----------



## dreamlandnh (Dec 22, 2008)

You know that little gray/white bum Patches sends lots of warm hugs/kisses. He gives me two each morning, one for me and one for you. Then he goes out and keeps Roger in line. He is my little Mr. Big Man now.


----------



## Marylou (Dec 23, 2008)

Have a good holiday!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 23, 2008)

ALWAYS thinking of you and your WONDERFUL family, Linda!!! Can't wait to see you at the shows in the spring!!! Come on WARM WEATHER!! I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 25, 2008)

I lit a candle. My thoughts are with you, this is a tough holiday season, but I'm praying that everything turns out for the best. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Fred (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you all and a very Merry Christmas to all! Paul's mom and sister just left they came for dinner and we all had a good time. My daughter her boyfriend and my granddaughter were down last night and it was a fantastic time. Mystik just had to have a ride on Shadow! She will be two in march and she is so into the horses. She had a blast helping to feed. I am so tired right now but its a good happy tired. I have a CT scan on tuesday and we are thinking POSITIVE thoughts for this. Love you all, Linda


----------



## coopermini (Dec 25, 2008)

Linda,

Glad to read you had a good day with family!

Mark


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas & God Bless Linda,

Keeping you in our prayers

Love Janice & Dominick


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Linda!!! I'm very happy to hear that you are having a good holiday!

Makayla


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 26, 2008)

LINDA! YOU LISTEN HERE GIRL!!!! YOU WILL GET GOOD NEWS!!! I KNOW IT IN MY HEART!!! GET YOUR REST, AS THAT IS YOUR BODY HEALING! YOU ARE FIGHTING THIS LIKE A CHAMP, JUST HANG IN THERE! WE ARE ALL SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!! BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, IT WILL BE SPRING, WITH WARM SUNSHINE AND HORSESHOWS!!!!

YOU GO GIRL, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!

LOVE YOU!!

JOYCE


----------



## Barbie (Dec 27, 2008)

Praying for good news next week. Take care of yourself!

Barbie


----------



## dreamlandnh (Dec 27, 2008)

Glad you had a great Christmas. I will keep positive thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Marylou (Dec 28, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Diana (Dec 29, 2008)

Relite my candle and prayers for great news on your next visit. Love ya, Diana


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 29, 2008)

Re-lit my candle and praying for a good CT scan Tuesday.

Mary


----------



## Fred (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are really praying for a good scan and thinking nothing but POSITIVE THOUGHTS! It will be good I know it will be good! Love you all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 29, 2008)

YOU BET YOU WILL GET GOOD NEWS!!!!! TOO MANY PEOPLE ARE PRAYING FOR YOU, GIRL!!!!!!

AND TOO MANY PEOPLE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!

LOVE AND PRAYING FOR YOU, JOYCE


----------



## bcody (Dec 29, 2008)

Linda, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, and praying for good results.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 30, 2008)

Praying for you today Linda....

Love, Joyce


----------



## Barbie (Dec 30, 2008)

Praying for good news!!!

Barbie


----------



## Bozley (Dec 30, 2008)

Linda,

Keeping you in my thoughts in prayers!

Sue


----------



## Fred (Dec 30, 2008)

Had the scan this morning, drank all the yucky stuff and it kept me close to the house for the rest of the day ahem! I won't find out anything till next mon when the dr gets back from vacation and the appt is for like 7:30 in the morning. Don't know what they have planned or not planned but I just hope for a good scan! I am thinking good thoughts and trying to stay positive on this! I have two kids home sick with the flu. Courtney is the worst and I am thinkiing she will be seeing the family dr tomorrow whether he likes it or not. Love you guys and thanks for all the prayers you send they DO make such a huge difference. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Diana (Dec 31, 2008)

Keeping you and your family in my everyday thoughts. Sorry to hear about the kids. It went through our family pretty good during Christmas. Lasted 3 days for each of us. Love ya, Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 31, 2008)

I also hope the kids feel better. Always thinking of and praying for your family.

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Jan 1, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 2, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Bozley (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a nice visit with Linda today over a cup of tea. She gets her CT scan results on Monday. Lets keep those candles and prayers going!

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 3, 2009)

You betcha Sue!! ALWAYS praying here!!!!


----------



## Fred (Jan 4, 2009)

Tomorrow I find out about the CT scan and I am really praying for good news for a change! My appointment is at 9:30 in the morning so if you could send a couple extra prayers this way it sure would help. Love you all. Linda


----------



## Diana (Jan 4, 2009)

You bet. I'll be praying for you and also my brother is having a triple bypass on Monday. So I'll be talking a lot to the MAN upstairs between tonight and tomorrow. Love ya, Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 4, 2009)

Linda, So many of us are praying for you!!! I know we will all hear good news for you tomorrow!!!!!!

Diana, I will also pray for your Brother. Please let us know how he is after his surgery.....

Blessings for you both, Joyce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 4, 2009)

Linda, I've lit a 3RD candle for you. I am so positive!! You are NOT a wimp!! You WILL KICK BUTT!!!!!!

Try to get a good nights sleep as your body heals.....

Love, Joyce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 5, 2009)

Thinking of you today Linda.





and of course Dianas brother.

Love ya! Joyce


----------



## Fred (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got back from the drs. I am so disgusted. Not because its not good news it kind of is and kind of isn't. HE hadn't even remembered about the CT scan we had to remind him AGAIN. Don't get me wrong he is a good dr but this is crazy. I guess some of the spots on my lungs got a little bigger but the rest of the tumor hasn't grown at all [or so he says], but I guess I go on a new chemo next week. Just keep those prayers coming they do help and I so want to get rid of this monster in me. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Diana (Jan 5, 2009)

Linda,




Wish it was a little more incouraging news but it sounds pretty good. Love ya, Diana


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 5, 2009)

Always sending thoughts your way. It sounds good though.

Sending thoughts for my Uncle too!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok Linda, thats good news for sure!! Bring on some more Chemo and let this monster know you are FIGHTING BACK, NOT GIVING UP AND THAT YOU ARE GOING TO WIN!!!!!! GET IT? GOT IT? GOOD!!

Hope you enjoy the afternoon, it's not brutally cold out. Hope you can get some time in the barn.

Love, Joyce


----------



## bcody (Jan 5, 2009)

Linda, you are always in my prayers! I hope the new chemo works it magic in very little time, and is not to hard on you.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Linda-

Thanks for the update. Praying that this new round of chemo gets the job done! Keeping you in my thoughts.

Mary


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 5, 2009)

step by step

little bit at a time

been thinking of you a lot and sending you all I can

Take care!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 5, 2009)

Diana, Dreamlandnh, let us know how the bypass surgery went please!!

Linda, did you get to have any fun in the barn today? I FREEZE in the winter and relish days like today!

I'm just sitting in front of the computer hoping to see my first foal of the year born on marestare!

Hope you all have a good night!

Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 6, 2009)

My uncle came out of surgery and was in ICU later afternoon yesterday. I have not talked to him yet. Thank you for thinking of him too.

Linda - sending you warm fuzzy thoughts!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you, Dreamlandnh! My thoughts and prayers are with him too!! Did I talk with you at Lindas Party? I think I did! You and your Mom are awesome people!!

Joyce


----------



## Bozley (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes Joyce, Diana and Karen are awesome! I will keep Linda and Diana's brother in my prayers.

Wishing everyone good health and happiness for 2009.

Sue


----------



## shelly (Jan 6, 2009)

That definitely sounds like good news to me!!!!! I agree with Joyce that this round of chemo will KICK AS* on that monster






:GoGetUm



Hope you feel better and can enjoy your animals for a looonnnngggg time!





Love Shelly


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 10, 2009)

Linda, how are you? The dang cold gets me down so much. I miss spending hours out in the barn every day, rather than going out and enjoy doing everything, now a days I have to do everything as fast as possible because I'm FROZEN. It's stinks! I do think this winter is going by alot faster than last winter! I can't wait to see everybody at the first show!!!!!

How are you!

love you, Joyce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 10, 2009)

Linda, how are you? The dang cold gets me down so much. I miss spending hours out in the barn every day, rather than going out and enjoy doing everything, now a days I have to do everything as fast as possible because I'm FROZEN. It's stinks! I do think this winter is going by alot faster than last winter! I can't wait to see everybody at the first show!!!!!

How are you!

Love you! Joyce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 10, 2009)

I did see that the first post posted! How do I delete the second one?


----------



## Marylou (Jan 12, 2009)

Relit mine!


----------



## Diana (Jan 13, 2009)

I've relite mind. I also read some of the messages and they bring thought, joy and tears to my eyes. Love ya Linda and family, Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 13, 2009)

I've relit mine too! Love you too Linda!!!

Diana, how is your brother doing??

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Jan 15, 2009)

Man is it cold here today. I am going out to work with Paul and Courtney [i watch Paul works] and I really hope I don't poop out on them. Felt fine the past couple of days but today I am hoping I am not going on the downswing on the new chemo. Staying postive but could use a couple of prayers. Love you all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 15, 2009)

You've got prayers girl!!! Yes, It's FREEZING!! I hate not enjoying time with my horses. This is just brutal....

Hope you have fun today Linda. Stay in the truck with the heat BLASTING!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!

Love ya!

Joyce


----------



## bcody (Jan 15, 2009)

You always have my prayers Linda.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Linda!

I just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you!

Love,

Makayla


----------



## Marylou (Jan 16, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 17, 2009)

Just re-lit my candle! I hope you're feeling great today Linda! Before you know it, we will be feeling the warmth of the sunshine and hearing the birds chirping outside our windows. I can't wait!!!!!

Stay warm!

Love you!!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Jan 17, 2009)

HUGS!!!


----------



## bfogg (Jan 18, 2009)

Candle has been lit for complete healing!






Bonnie


----------



## AngieA (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayer everyday, and candles lit again today....God Bless.


----------



## Fred (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It means a lot as the past two days have been pure he((. The chemo kicked in and on top of that my oldest daughter is having problems with her significant other and is worried about going it alone with a youngster. I really hope they get it straightened out as much as I would love to have her and my granddaughter here. Plus hubby is being a usual typical male and you all know what that means. This particular chemo is pure he(( though I will admit and all your prayers do make a huge difference. Thank you all and love you all, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Jan 18, 2009)

Dear Linda,

Sorry you are having a bad day. Please call me if you need anything.

I hope to see you soon.

Love,

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Linda! I'm also sorry you're having a bad day! darn kids and hubbys! Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em!! (kidding or course)!





Saved my ONE THOUSANDth POST FOR YOUR THREAD!!!!!!!!

Hope that cheered you up a bit!!!!!

Love you!!!!





Joyce


----------



## Fancy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Linda,

I'm so sorry you had such a bad day. If you need anything at all, please let us know! We will be there in a heart beat!

Love,

Makayla


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that this chemo is rough. Maybe that means it is kicking butt to conquer this. I hope your daughter can work things out with the other 1/2. My thoughts are with her also.

Sorry I'm going to miss you tomorrow too. Little Mr. Patches will look forward to seeing you all. I will leave them in the stalls. Mr. Roger is going to be so unhappy staying in...good luck.

Sending you all warm fuzzy thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh man...Linda is at my house with Paul and Courtney and I'm stuck here at work. I can't go home and give her a hug!!! I'm glad that my Lizzie made it home on the school bus in time to see them...her and Courtney are in the house playing


----------



## Diana (Jan 20, 2009)

Linda, Paul and Courtney were at my house first and I was able to go home and give her a couple of big hugs. It was sure nice to see and talk to her only if it was for a little while.


----------



## bfogg (Jan 20, 2009)

I wish I could get Miss Linda up to my house for another session, maybe over February vacation?

I think it's time for another team session with my sister and myself to do our special treatment!

Right now I have a sinus infection and bronchitis so have been pretty sick.

What say a trip up to see Jack and his new stall door and his new cart and harness.

he is a good boy (well......) and my daughter April has a ball teaching him obstacles although she doesn't know what she is doing! She just loves him to death..............

Call me when you can Linda

I have pretty much been laid low with this darn bronchitis.

Call me when you need me!





:Namaste,

Bonnie


----------



## bfogg (Jan 20, 2009)

oop


----------



## Fred (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Bonnie I would love to come up and see you and Mr Jack. It was really good to see Diana, Jo and Lizzie today too. Sorry I missed you Karen. Patches is still the same little stinker. It was a long day but a really good day. Love you guys, Linda


----------



## Marylou (Jan 23, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Bozley (Jan 25, 2009)

Makayla & I had a wonderful visit with Linda and Courtney yesterday. We played with the horses for awhile and got to see her beautiful granddaughter, Mystik.

Linda is making some very nice coolers and halter bags in her spare time. If you are interested in buying one you should contact her. They are very well made for a great price.

You may not know this, but Linda is a very talented artist too. She drew a gorgeous picture of Belle for Makayla for Christmas. It looks identical to her. She captured her perfectly.

Hey, and lets not forget about those candles. I think with all this cold weather they are having a problem staying lit!





Sue


----------



## Marylou (Jan 26, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## coopermini (Jan 26, 2009)

Thinking of you today Linda.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 27, 2009)

Always thinking of you Linda!!!!

Love you!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Jan 29, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 30, 2009)

re-lit my candle! Always thinking of you and praying for you girl!!!!

Love you!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Diana (Feb 1, 2009)

Was thinking about you first thing this morning. Relite my candle. Take care and rest by friend.


----------



## Bozley (Feb 1, 2009)

So this is pretty cool. I decided to look at Youtube videos from past Nationals. I saw that there was one on Youth Country Pleasure Driving and decided to watch it. Wouldn't you know the one I picked happened to be the one where Courtney is driving Becky (Rolling Ridge Ravishing Rebekah). Linda was in the cart with her because Courtney was so young (I think it was in 2004). Courtney and Becky won the class! Take a look, it is in 2 parts. They look great!



Sue


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2009)

That was great!


----------



## Bozley (Feb 1, 2009)

To make it easier to find them, they are the first you see entering the ring, both are wearing white.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 1, 2009)

As I wrote back to Sue, this is AMAZING!!!! I had GOOSEBUMPS watching it!!!!!! I just can't imagine!!! May there be MANY more for Linda and Courtney!!!!!!!!

YOU GO GIRLS!!!!!!!


----------



## coopermini (Feb 1, 2009)

We watched that video tonight. Really nice and they looked great. I had no idea Courtney won the class while watching it. Nice surprise at the end.

Mark


----------



## Marylou (Feb 2, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Feb 4, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 5, 2009)

Always thinking of and praying for you and your family, Linda!

COME ON SPRING and WARM SUNSHINE!!!!!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sitting here thinking of you Linda!!!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 8, 2009)

Update; I am in all probability not going to continue with the chemo. They CANNOT explain why the tumor hasn't grown at all since last summer and the dr really doesn't think its because of the chemo. The thing is they are still doom and gloom and they said I have a couple of new spots on my lungs but I have NOT gotten one straight answer from them. I will admit its scary not doing the chemo but I have to say several times they have messed up on scheduling and I have gone several times for at least 3 weeks without it. I could use a lot of prayers right now as this decision is very hard but I truly believe its the right thing. I do A LOT of alternative things and the amazing thing is when I went to get my wig [yes I lost my hair] the hairdresser couldn't tell [still had the hair then, just about a week ago] whether it was for myself or my oldest daughter. She deals with cancer patients all the time and said to me that I should get a second opinion. Well I have had second and third opinions and NOT one of them knows how to deal with me. I have spoken to someone who has survived stage IV pancreatic cancer and now has not one trace of it [heck the guy has more energy than MOST people]. Miracles DO happen I DO believe it without a doubt but this is still scary. I watch my diet very carefully and believe it or not I go out and clean the stalls with my daughter every day and we have been training the shetland to ride. I have held horses for my husband in the bitter cold [probably a big no no] and I actually have gained back some weight. I really appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. The prayers DO WORK I KNOW THEY DO! Love you all, Linda


----------



## coopermini (Feb 8, 2009)

Linda,

Glad to read your gaining a bit of weight. There are a number of people around here that have completely defied the drs. prognosis and have become cancer free with no chemo.

We're all praying for you!

Mark


----------



## Bozley (Feb 9, 2009)

Linda,

Seeing you on Saturday I thought you looked better than you have looked in a long time. You seemed in great spirits and had a lot of energy. The wig looks fantastic on you too! It really matches your skin tone and brought color to your face. You truly looked beautiful.

I pray for you daily and will continue to. You can beat this Linda, I just know it.

Love you!

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 9, 2009)

Linda, you know exactly what your body is telling you. You have done an AMAZING job with this diagnosis. You've gone above and beyond! You are on your way up girl!! You can beat this!! You ARE beating this!!!!!! Before you know it, we'll all be at the shows having a blast together!!!!!

Keep up the great work!!!

Love you!!





Joyce


----------



## shelly (Feb 9, 2009)

WAY TO GO LINDA!!!!! You know what needs to be done and you can do it!!!!!! HUGS and PRAYERS EVERYDAY



ray



Love you, Shelly


----------



## Marylou (Feb 11, 2009)

You go girl!!!


----------



## AngieA (Feb 11, 2009)

Always in my thoughts and prayers. Keep up the fight girl you are doing great. I think we should have a CANDLE..... LIGHT-A THON.......


----------



## Fred (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone I really appreciate the candles. Love you all, Linda


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 13, 2009)

Just re-lite my candle and a little furry friend asked to have a candle lite from him!!

I can't wait I get to come see you guys on Sunday!!!!!! Lizzie is excited too


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2009)

Just relite me candle also. It will be good to see Linda on Sunday and be able to talk with her for a while.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Re-lit my candle and thinking about you always!! Sounds like you have a plan. I sure wish I was seeing you this weekend and hope everyone has a GREAT time!

Mary

P.S. Cowboy sends kisses.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 14, 2009)

Wish I were going to.





Hope you all have a blast!

Joyce


----------



## coopermini (Feb 14, 2009)

Today had to be a long day for you Linda but you looked great! Hoping you didn't collapse after we finally left!

Relighting some candles now!

Mark


----------



## Marylou (Feb 17, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 17, 2009)

Had a great visit with Linda/Courtney the other day. It was great to see them! Linda looks AWESOME!!! Paul and Matt got home before we left too, it was great to see them.

Keep the thoughts/prayers coming for Linda, looks like it is helping her!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 17, 2009)

Well thats the BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!! You bet she's in my thoughts and prayers always!!!!

You go girl!! YOU ARE BEATING THIS!!!!!!!!

Love ya!!

Joyce


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 18, 2009)

Wahoo! You go girl!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate to ask but could use a couple extra prayers today. Not feeling well and I think I overdid it. Love you all, Linda


----------



## JourneysEnd (Feb 19, 2009)

You got it !




ray



ray


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 20, 2009)

No problem at all!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 20, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY!!!! Make sure you get some rest today! Ok???

Love, Joyce


----------



## Diana (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is another extra special prayer for you. Love ya Diana


----------



## bcody (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Linda, I was thinking about you, hope you are feeling better! Sending prayers.


----------



## coopermini (Feb 21, 2009)

Relit some candles this morning. Hope your feeling etter today.

Mark


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 21, 2009)

Re-lit my candle. Hope you are feeling better. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Mary


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of you and praying for you all the time, Linda! Are you feeling better??

I sure hope so.

Love, Joyce


----------



## Fred (Feb 25, 2009)

My kids are so great, they just gave me a big giggle with some of the candles they lit. Max did run me through the pine tree yesterday the stinker. Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 25, 2009)

Was that in a cart? I'm thinking so! I have a riding ring here and I live on a dirt road. Hopefully, I'll have a mini that I can train for driving some day! I used to drive Standardbreds on the race track in Foxboro MA! Thats all I've ever driven.

And that was about ...... 25 some odd years ago....... Wow, time flies when you're having fun!!

I hope you're feeling better Linda!!! Can't wait to see you at the shows!!!!

Love you!!

Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I can safely say for Linda that Max was not in a cart...he is just going to be a yearling this year. He is a little cutie too!!! I saw Linda last night and she looked good, my daughter is over there for the next few days playing with Courtney and all the horses. Will see Linda again on Saturday and can't wait! Love seeing the family and the animals.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh thats right!! Isn't Max that DANG DROP DEAD GORGEOUS GRULLO????? I would LOVE him to be in my barn!!!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually he is gray Joyce. He is also a major snot ball and a half even if he is cute. Right now he is in with Razz who is teaching the little booger about manners and she is really good at it too. Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats so funny! My colt is in with my Cookie MONSTER, for a reason! LOL. I don't know how long he is going to be a colt for!! Fly season will be here before he knows it!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Bozley (Mar 2, 2009)

Dear Linda,

Just want to say I am thinking about you on this very snow day.

I hope you are doing well.

My thoughts and prayers are with you today and always.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better, Linda. Take care of yourself, you hear? {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Fred (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. If you have a few extra prayers though I could use them. Seems like my liver is acting up a bit. I am going to see a oigong healer tomorrow. As far as the medical community is concerned I am written off. But I DO believe in miracles and I know they can happen. Love you all, Linda


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 3, 2009)

No problem, I will be sending some extra ones your way.

Lizzie had a BALL at your house last week! I think if she had to pick a place to move it would be in with you guys. Thanks so much for opening your home to her.


----------



## bcody (Mar 3, 2009)

Linda, you are always in my prayers. Extra paryers are also being sent.


----------



## Fred (Mar 4, 2009)

Karen, Lizzie is awesome! What a great kid! You and Sue [with Makayla] both have incredible young women coming along. Lizzie is welcome here anytime. Next time we will pick a place with a softer landing for when Clancey does his thing. Courtney had a blast while Lizzie was here. Courtney put one of my old english saddles on Clancey to see what he would do and of course he did nothing. {That wouldn't be the case if she got on him with it on though}. The healing with the oigong yesterday went well but I am so wiped out its not funny. Courtney and Matt are home today helping me and they are a great help. The two new boys are settling in nicely and are very attached to each other. Fred is full of beans and does not in the least feel threatened by the two new guys as he already knows it all and knows they are here for training. Thank you all so much for your prayers they mean the world to me and I appreciate them so much. Spring will be here soon and maybe I can get out and see some old friends. Love you all, Linda


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Linda-

Just wanted to let you know I keep thinking about you and praying for you!! And Ken (my "other" farrier) was asking about you today. Of course he hasn't met you, but he still cares. Glad to hear you had a good time with the 2 legged kids.

Mary


----------



## Diana (Mar 4, 2009)

Linda, Sorry to hear that you are a bit under the weather. Sending you lots of prayers to get you back on the road. Can't wait for Spring either. Perhaps we will get in some more driving at Clearbrook soon. I should have my new trailer in a week or two. Love Ya Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Linda, I hope you bounce back quickly!! I've had the flu for the last few days, so I haven't been here much. I pray for you daily!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 6, 2009)

Linda, how are you feeling today? Tomorrow is supposed to be a beautiful one! I hope you can get out and enjoy it with the horses!! Prayers for you and your family....

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2009)

Wish me luck tomorrow. I have a doctors appointment and I am totally dreading it. Hope my bloodwork will be good and they will leave me alone. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Barbie (Mar 9, 2009)

Prayers for a good report from the doctor after your blood work.

Barbie


----------



## Bozley (Mar 9, 2009)

Linda,

I will be thinking of you today and keeping you in my prayers.

Love you,

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 9, 2009)

Prayers for you today Linda!

Love, Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be thinking of you today. I hope the report comes back good.


----------



## Diana (Mar 9, 2009)

Keeping thoughts for great results today.


----------



## Fred (Mar 9, 2009)

Update, I don't have to back until next month but my liver is not doing so hot. If my appetite does not improve within the next week I have to let him know and they will probably put me back on the chemo or something. I ache all over right now but I can tell you he did do a thorough exam and he was very nice today. Just have to work on the dang liver. Love you and thank you for all the prayers, Linda


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 9, 2009)

That sounds like some good news. At least a month with no doctors. Now to get you eating! Take a rest and let your body recover from today. Will send you extra/extra prayers.

Love you bunches!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 9, 2009)

More prayers Linda! Work on that liver!! Get a good night sleep if you can. Glad the Doc was nice today....

Love, Joyce


----------



## Diana (Mar 9, 2009)

GREAT job today. Now we will have to see what you can eat to improve your liver. Love ya Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 10, 2009)

Thinking of you tonight Linda. I hope you are feeling better. Spring will be here soon. I think the warm sunshine will do us all some good! Where is the first show that you will be at this spring??

Love you!

Joyce


----------



## bcody (Mar 11, 2009)

Linda, just thinking about you today, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Marylou (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Diana (Mar 13, 2009)

Just thinking about you and Courtney today. Russ went to NY yesterday and brought back my new trailer. Almost as big as your's. Now to get it fixed up and ready for the shows. I'm going to plan on bringing Missy and the foal to as many shows and I can this year. See ya soon. Love ya Diana


----------



## Marylou (Mar 16, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 19, 2009)

re-lit my candle for Linda. I am always thinking of you and praying for you and your family. YOU CAN DO THIS!! YOU CAN BEAT THIS!!!

Praying for you and love to you!

Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of you all the time Linda. Are you feeling better? I hope so!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Marylou (Mar 23, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets get the candles lit!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 25, 2009)

re-lite mine


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 26, 2009)

Re-lit my candle and always thinking of you and your family, Linda!!!


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Mar 27, 2009)

Thinking of you today! Thoughts and Prayers coming your way!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 28, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 30, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 2, 2009)

Dear Lord hold Linda in your loving and caring hands. Heal Linda in the name of your son Jesus Christ.

Amen


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2009)

I lit a candle for Linda and am praying for her full recovery.



:wub


----------



## Marylou (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Apr 7, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Diana (Apr 7, 2009)

We love you and are thinking of you everyday. Love Diana


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family ...

Mary


----------



## Bozley (Apr 10, 2009)

Linda,

Thinking of you and your family today. I hope you all have a nice Easter weekend.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Fred (Apr 10, 2009)

We leave for the pain control center in about an hour. A very very good friend of mine is sending me there as where I am currently is just not working. The CEO of the center is a horsewoman and is so appalled at what has been going on here. Pray they can get this up and working for me and my family please. I haven't been on much lately because of fighting Exeter about this. I just hope these people can help. Love you all, and fill you in on the details when I get home. Linda


----------



## bcody (Apr 10, 2009)

Linda, I hope you come home today feeling much better. I will be thinking and praying for you all day, and always.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope you come home feeling better and that this works! Sending you good thoughts all day!


----------



## Diana (Apr 10, 2009)

Linda, you and your family are in my everyday thoughts and sending extra prayers for you and them. Also sent a few words of love to you and your by snail mail. Hope they get to you before Easter. Love ya Diana


----------



## bfogg (Apr 10, 2009)

Talk to you tonight! Remind me I have something to tell you.

You know "mentalpause"

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Fred (Apr 10, 2009)

The dr at the pain center was great. He gave me more information in 10 miinutes than I have gotten in over 8 months with all the other drs. He came up with a plan and we will try to work with the oncologist but if the oncologist won't go for it we will just be working with the pain dr. I did feel a bit better today and it will take a while for some of these things to kick in. Fill you in tomorrow. Love you, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Apr 10, 2009)

Linda,

That is GREAT news! I am so glad you got someone who was willing to listen to you and to help you. I hope you start feeling better really soon.

Love you!

Sue


----------



## Diana (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to hear you had a good visit for a change. Have a wonderful weekend and enjoy. Love ya Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking of you Linda, and always praying for you!

Love

Joyce


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better!! I can't wait until we are all at the shows together again!!

Love you Linda!

Joyce


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm praying that all goes well and that your liver gets a whole lot better. Also, that you'll get relief from all the horrible pain while gaining strength and an appetite. We all are here for you.






God bless,

Joan


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2009)

bump! Thinking of you and sending prayers!


----------



## coopermini (Apr 23, 2009)

Hoping your not worn out from today. Thanks for trimming those yearlings I know they needed it. I hear Bella was a little stinker today. Sorry about that usually she is the best of the bunch. I'm guessing she wanted to spend some quality time with Courtney! LOL

Mark


----------



## Diana (May 4, 2009)

Linda, Karen and I were thinking about you yesterday. Hope all is well as well can be with you right now. Saw Bonnie yesterday at CMHC meeting and she filled us in a bit on your pain. I do so wish we ALL could just make it go away for you. Love ya much Diana


----------



## targetsmom (May 4, 2009)

Hi Linda-

Thinking of you and praying that you are getting relief from the pain.


----------



## coopermini (May 4, 2009)

Hi Linda,

Hoping you are recovering from yesterdays trip. I know it was a long ride for you and Courtney to the Tiny Hooves clinic.

I know everyone was really glad that you came up to the clinic for them and very pleased with the knowledge you passed on to them.

Mark


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

Always thinking of you and praying for you and your family Linda!

I love you!

Joyce


----------



## Bozley (May 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Please everyone light those candles and say a prayer for Linda and her family. Today they need it more than ever!!![/SIZE]

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Lbest


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 9, 2009)

Have a GREAT Mothers Day Linda!! We all love you!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Diana (May 14, 2009)

Linda is always in my thoughts and prayers. I know that you will find the strenght to continue to fight this devil. Love ya always.


----------



## Diana (May 18, 2009)

Linda, I know that you don't get on LB much now but just want to let you know that we are all praying and thinking of you and your family.










We love you!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 18, 2009)

We love you Linda! Always praying for you and your family.....


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (May 20, 2009)

Praying for you and your Family!

Kathy & Bob


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 20, 2009)

Linda, you and your family are ALWAYS in my thoughts and prayers, ALWAYS!

Love you! Joyce


----------

